# Struggling to open mouth, mouth rot?



## Paranub (Aug 28, 2016)

Three days ago, i noticed as he went to eat his breakfast that he was hesitant to open his mouth more than a tiny amount. He does this a few times until finally opening more. Once hes opened and got a bit of food inside he seems happier to open like normal. But next time he comes to eat, seems to do the same again.
I cant see anything damaged on the outside, tried to get a few snaps of the inside of his mouth. Can anyone help with what to do? is it a sign of mouth rot?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 28, 2016)

Those photos aren't clear enough to see, but you say you don't see anything inside the mouth (so it's all pink and healthy looking?). If so, it's not likely a mouth rot issue. Your tortoise could just have a sore jaw. How long has it been like this? He is still eating, right?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 28, 2016)

Paranub said:


> Three days ago, i noticed as he went to eat his breakfast that he was hesitant to open his mouth more than a tiny amount. He does this a few times until finally opening more. Once hes opened and got a bit of food inside he seems happier to open like normal. But next time he comes to eat, seems to do the same again.
> I cant see anything damaged on the outside, tried to get a few snaps of the inside of his mouth. Can anyone help with what to do? is it a sign of mouth rot?


I agree with @SarahChelonoidis : pics are not clear enough I'm afraid.


----------



## wellington (Aug 28, 2016)

I agree, pics to blurred. Does his beak look like it could be catching on itself? Can you see anything in its throat or mouth that doesn't look healthy color or like it doesn't belong or swollen?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2016)

Take a close look at the corners of the mouth. If it's scabbed over a bit, it may hurt to open his mouth the first time, but then the scab releases and it's easier after that. If you do see a scab, dab on some neosporin so the scab doesn't harden.


----------



## Paranub (Aug 28, 2016)

He's eating once he opens his mouth a few times and it sort of unlocks for him. Can't see anything in his mouth and it all looks pink. It's been like this for 3 days. He's as active as normal. Sorry for the blurred images but I he window of his mouth opening is so small im struggling to snap a photo  

The only thing I noticed was when he opened wide. It looks like he moves his jaw sideways slightly before closing. Ever so slightly. He definitely doesn't look in pain as he is happy to try to bite my fingers or the white paint on the step outside as he always does.


----------



## Paranub (Aug 29, 2016)

Managed to snap this shot of the inside of his mouth. I did notice he looked like he had an extra bit of skin or flesh on the left hand side of his mouth. After about 50 attempts I managed to catch a reasonably focused shot of it. What do you guys think? Hes been better with opening his mouth today. Only stuttered a few times before eating.


----------



## Paranub (Sep 3, 2016)

UPDATE: Well he is still being strange when it comes to opening his mouth, i cant see anything wrong with it and once he has taken a few bites, he seems happy enough to open wide. We always come home to an empty plate so he is eating everything we put down for him. Took these which are hopefully clearer and might allow someone to see something we are missing. The only other thing we have noticed is that we haven't seen him pass any urates. Poop and wee are normal as ever, but no white stuff!


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 3, 2016)

Paranub said:


> UPDATE: Well he is still being strange when it comes to opening his mouth, i cant see anything wrong with it and once he has taken a few bites, he seems happy enough to open wide. We always come home to an empty plate so he is eating everything we put down for him. Took these which are hopefully clearer and might allow someone to see something we are missing. The only other thing we have noticed is that we haven't seen him pass any urates. Poop and wee are normal as ever, but no white stuff!


That mouth looks absolutely fine... and your tort is exceptionally cute if I may so. 

Honestly, torts do all sorts of weird things and you do have to get used to their individual habits. 

If your tort is otherwise eating and growing absolutely fine there is little to be concerned about. We're all paranoid about our torts on here - you just learn to control it. 

As for urate, don't worry! The less there is of it, the less protein your tort needs to excrete. It's actually an indicator of good hydration and diet 
There will be some, but probably in very small amounts. 

Now if the urate is visible and gritty then you have cause for concern.


----------

